# my planted tank



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello

my name is Herbert, i come from Vienna Austria.

This is my 250l-tank (100x50x50cm), 150 W HQI (5500 k), HMF, Dennerle CO2

Greets
Herbert


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :-D 

Nice looking tank!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello! You have a nice looking tank, I like your use of wood and the contrast between the densely planted areas and the open foreground. What are you using to keep the floating plants together?


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome and very nice tank herb, what is the large plant at the back looks like a type of echinodorus?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice tank, Herb, and welcome to apc.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello Herbert,
I must say that your tank is a real beauty ! your rock and substrate work is very well done.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Herb and welcome to APC! Your tank is a beauty! Could you tell us about the fish in there? I see rainbows....


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

thank you for the compliments 

I keep the floating plants together with an interconnected air hose.

The large plant in the back is an Echinodorus uruguayensis 'Africanus'.

And yes, the fish in there are Rainbows (lacustris/bosemani) and some Otocinclus


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

hello 

greets herb


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

one more


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking good there, set to become better and beter once things fill up


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello

today I put some anubias and cryptocorines in and now I can show you some new pics...

Greets
Herb


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like what you've done, its softened the look of the rocks and integrated them into the scape better. 

What plant/moss do you have attached to the driftwood in the upper right? The bright green mound. Interesting look to it.


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

it's Riccia fluitans, it proliferates - that's unbelievable...  

Greets
Herb


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Coming along nicely, Herb... I like the idea of holding the floating plants in place with the hose.


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

hello

now the time of changes is over and i have to wait and I hope to see the plants grow and grow and grow...  

greets
Herb


----------



## stardom (Mar 17, 2006)

it looks nice...but i don't like so much the two round stones...


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello

here are some new pics with the new lightning (14000k)














































Herb


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

You've got some gorgeous rainbows there! And I like the open space of white sand in the front. What kind of substrate is that under the sand, it looks kind of like soil?


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello,

there's only sand, it's only because of the light, that it seems like there's another substrate.

Herb


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice. I like it a lot


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks real good!

What is you photo period like?


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

I don't know exactly what you mean with the photo period, I think my english is a little bit rusted in 

Herb


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi!!!

some new pictures

all is growing nice

greets herb


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

*New pics*

Hi,

this is the growth of the last 3 weeks (after the last change):










Herb


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks nice.


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

hello

a new update










greets herb


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The plants are filling in nicely, looking good


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks very nice.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful tank dude.


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

A lovely tank, but I can`t help feeling the left and right are two separate scapes. Maybe some more plants common to both sides wouild link the two together.

Dave.


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

hello

new update










greets herb


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

hello



















greets herb


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, nice tank
what is the blue tube on the right for, is it CO2? what kind of substrate do you use (you said sand earlier, is that just regular sand?) and do you dose anything? You plants look amazing


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

hello

new pictures



















greets herbert


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Good work !


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

little update:










Greets 
Herb


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice. Looks great.


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello,

after the great cut - now it looks like the little garden of an old witch in a fairy tale 





































Greets
Herb


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome tank. I like the ones posted on 2nd April and 22 March.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Fantastic tank and wonderful fish......just proves that you can't judge an aquascape too early!!

Good work!


----------



## FkHoR (Apr 27, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: my planted tank - Update 26.05.07*

Hi,

new pics for you:




























Greets 
Herb


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

wow nice rescape, those plants are really growing out the top there!


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

hallo herbert,
very nice tank, it has lot of potential, if the driftwood would come out out the water and creeping plants aout of it, maybe will looks kind of 









viele grüsse von mexico


----------



## herb (Jan 21, 2007)

Update 09.06.2007










greets herb


----------

